# Cell phone advice needed



## Gettin 330Ci (Dec 25, 2001)

My '02 330Ci will be arriving in a couple of weeks (I hope). I am interested in how everyone is handling their cell phone. I live in NY so I need a hands free system. My dealer told me it would be roughly $1500 to install the integrated BMW phone. I thought this was a bit too much for my needs, but I am not thrilled with my current set up with a Plantronics earpiece/microphone either. I would prefer to not use the phone at all, but unfortunately this is not realistic.
Can the BMW phone be installed as a DIY (like the alarm)? Are there other less expensive suitable alternatives?
Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

'02 330Ci
5-speed
Orient Blue
Grey Leather
PP
SP
Heated Seats
Bi-Xenons


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Gettin 330Ci said:


> *Can the BMW phone be installed as a DIY (like the alarm)? Are there other less expensive suitable alternatives?
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> *


From what I hear, the BMW phone can be a DIY project, although it sounds like a lot more work than the alarm (no special activation required though).

I think their choice in phone stinks though. I'm not thrilled with my headset either, but until there's actually a decent solution, I'm sticking with what I have.

-Al


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

The DIY is a pretty easy install, but I just don't think it's worth that much money. It's nice and all, but I had a Timeport and it was the worst phone I've ever owned. I currently use a Nokia 8290 with a Nokia OEM headset, I have voice recognition and auto-answer, works just fine...

--Andrew



Gettin 330Ci said:


> *My '02 330Ci will be arriving in a couple of weeks (I hope). I am interested in how everyone is handling their cell phone. I live in NY so I need a hands free system. My dealer told me it would be roughly $1500 to install the integrated BMW phone. I thought this was a bit too much for my needs, but I am not thrilled with my current set up with a Plantronics earpiece/microphone either. I would prefer to not use the phone at all, but unfortunately this is not realistic.
> Can the BMW phone be installed as a DIY (like the alarm)? Are there other less expensive suitable alternatives?
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Go aftermarket*

I'm going with an aftermarket solution, rather than the overpriced and soon to be obsolete BMW cell phone.

Step one is to buy a Pro-Fit VSM mount (http://www.pro-fit-intl.com), a universal mount designed specifically for your car that fits under the trim to the right of your stereo. Then you can install an aftermarket phone kit that matches your car.










Aftermarket phone kits usually have the following features, without integration into the dash/steering wheel:

1. Charges phone
2. External antenna jack.
3. Mute of stereo when there's an incoming call.
4. Auto-answer (optional)










I went with a Siemens S40 world phone and their Comfort Car Kit. The Pro-Fit VSM mount was $45, the car kit $169. Professional installation will likely cost another $150.

--gary


----------



## Gettin 330Ci (Dec 25, 2001)

*Thanks, Gary.*

I think your alternative to the OEM phone sounds most reasonable. The VSM looks like a good compromise. Am I correct in assuming that these aftermarket phone systems are relatively easy to find? Thanks.

--Jim


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Easy to find*

They're made by the manufacturer, so it's hit or miss on whether they have a kit. I chose my phone partially on the presence of a hard install kit. I found a variety of places to buy my kit, ranging from $150 to $450 for the same equipment!

--gary


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm with NatBrown. I recently changed phones so I'm now already on my 2nd install, both Motorola phones with their specific kits. I put it in myself with info from http://how.to/startac . Its not the easiest thing to install, but you get to use the phone you want (generally), and doesn't cost $1500.


----------



## BS' Bimmer (Jan 30, 2002)

I agree with everyone else, I have the timeport (not intergrated though) and it sucks . . . I liked my old startac better but it was destroyed and sprintpcs was no longer offering it. I'd choose a different phone!

Hey Kaz . . . that's the v.60 right? How do you like it? (what did you use before it, just for reference)


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

BS' Bimmer said:


> *
> Hey Kaz . . . that's the v.60 right? How do you like it? (what did you use before it, just for reference) *


Yeah, its a Cingular-native v60g GSM. It replaced an imported Motorola L2000(L7089). I've wanted the v60 ever since the CDMA one was originally announced last year. It could use a brighter display, but other than that, I absolutely love the phone. The fact that it works with a car kit its not supposed to work with (and reportedly doesn't work with v60c it _is_ supposed to work with), is a bonus. :thumb:


----------

